# Suche Filme *Killdozer* und *Highwaymen* sowie *Auf Todesrädern* Wheels of Terror?



## xhitcher1 (29. Oktober 2014)

*Suche Filme *Killdozer* und *Highwaymen* sowie *Auf Todesrädern* Wheels of Terror?*

Hallo kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die Obig genannten Filme bekommen kann? oder braucht Sie jemand nicht mehr und verkauft Sie? oder gibt es sie Irgendwo Online?

Und ob es diese auch in Deutsch gibt da ich die meisten nur auf Englisch finde.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche Filme *Killdozer* und *Highwaymen* sowie *Auf Todesrädern* Wheels of Terror?*

Die Google-Suche bzw. Amazon-Suche hat nichts ergeben? Wenn du das nicht auf einschlägigen Seiten oder bei Amazon findest, dann wirst du es kaum finden.


----------



## Talhuber (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche Filme *Killdozer* und *Highwaymen* sowie *Auf Todesrädern* Wheels of Terror?*

Hi - also Killdozer und Auf Todesrädern habe ich Online auf Deutsch und Highwaymen auf Englisch gefunden auf einer Seite, wo man sich kostenlos registrieren muss, weil das Länderspezifisch nicht
überall gestattet ist - und als ich das letzte mal auf solch eine Seite hingewiesen habe, habe ich eine Verwarnung bekommen - ergo: Du musst nur intensiver auf die Suche gehen - Gruß Tal...


----------



## YuT666 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche Filme *Killdozer* und *Highwaymen* sowie *Auf Todesrädern* Wheels of Terror?*

@TE:

Highwaymen hab ich als deutsche DVD ...

Wenn du Fragen in dieser Richtung hast, solltest du mal auf die Seite ...

www.ofdb.de

... gehen. Dort kannst du von allen Movies auch die verschiedenen Fassungen die es gibt, abrufen.

Hier mal beispielsweise für Highwaymen (deutsche Fassungen):



> DVD: Warner Home Video KV
> Video: Warner Home Video
> Free-TV: ProSieben 18.10.2009
> Pay-TV: Premiere - P1 11.11.2005
> Pay-TV: Premiere Direkt 28.02.2005


OFDb - Highwaymen (2004)

Und von Auf Todesrädern (auch deutsche Fassung):



> Video: CIC Video / Paramount V
> Free-TV: Kabel 1 23.11.2005
> Pay-TV: Premiere 14.11.1991
> Pay-TV: Premiere 6 05.08.2004
> Pay-TV: Premiere World 24.05.2001


OFDb - Auf Todesrädern (1990)

Viele Movies, von denen es noch keine deutschen DVD- Releases gibt, existieren im Net mancherorts als VHS- oder TV-Mitschnitt.


----------



## xhitcher1 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche Filme *Killdozer* und *Highwaymen* sowie *Auf Todesrädern* Wheels of Terror?*



YuT666 schrieb:


> @TE:
> 
> 
> OFDb - Auf Todesrädern (1990)
> ...


 
Wie siehts aus mit Killdozer! Den gibts nur auf Englisch? Oder gibts dort auch einen Deutschen Titel? bei Wheels of Terror hieß der Deutsche Titel ja Auf Todesräddern und den habe ich als Download wo gefunden  Weil zum Kaufen gibt es Ihn nicht mehr auch nicht bei Amazon.


----------



## YuT666 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche Filme *Killdozer* und *Highwaymen* sowie *Auf Todesrädern* Wheels of Terror?*

Da du unfähig bist, überhaupt mal ein einfaches "danke" in den virtuellen Mund zu nehmen ... hilf dir in Zukunft selbst.


----------



## xhitcher1 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Suche Filme *Killdozer* und *Highwaymen* sowie *Auf Todesrädern* Wheels of Terror?*



YuT666 schrieb:


> Da du unfähig bist, überhaupt mal ein einfaches "danke" in den virtuellen Mund zu nehmen ... hilf dir in Zukunft selbst.


 
Man du bist aber auch ne Zicke  mit dem Grinze Smilie  sagte ich mehr oder weniger Danke  Danke kann ich übrigens erst sagen wenn ich was habe wenn ich noch nichts gefunden habe weil das was der Kollege oben schrieb *sorry nicht böse gemeint* Fail Links waren dann kann ich auch nicht Danke sagen  Auf Todesrädern hab ich jetzt selber gefunden  Aber was immer noch Fehlt ist HIghwaymen und vorallem Killdozer ich frag mich obs den überhaupt in Deutsch je gab?


----------

